

Ask HN: Is there a web service that can read text or web pages? - alanh

I would love to be able to give a web page, text, and/or HTML to a web service and get back an audio file of that page being read. Basically, automating the OS X service where you can right-click text and, via Services, “Add to iTunes as a spoken track.”<p>But I am not aware of any such service.<p>Does one exist?
======
iamjonlee
I didn't look into this in detail, but doing a quick google search reveals a
lot of plugins that allow text to speech. There seemed to be a lot of relevant
results, one of htem that might be an integration within OSX and not just a
browser plugin.

[https://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&#...</a>

------
forrestblount
Will this handle what you're considering?
<https://github.com/kripken/speak.js> Couldn't tell if you wanted something
for your pages or something to submit pages to and receive audio...

~~~
alanh
The latter, ideally — something with an API :)

